# Golden needs new home



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please also provide the owner with the contacts for local Golden Retriever rescue, you can find them on the GRCA website by state.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Please also provide the owner with the contacts for local Golden Retriever rescue, you can find them on the GRCA website by state.
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


Thank you. Will forward along.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KatieandAngie*

KatieandAngie

Where is this dog located-city and state?


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> KatieandAngie
> 
> Where is this dog located-city and state?


We're in Cambria CA (close to San Luis Obispo) and the email was forwarded by a local to us so I'm assuming close by. The owner phone number is an 805 area code.

I forwarded over the shelter info to her but have not heard back. I also had a member on another forum express interest but they are in FL so transpo could be problematic.


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been looking for a golden for a friend here in Chattanooga, TN, but again it is an aweful long way for transport. If nothing else works out I can put that friend in touch with the owner and see what can be done.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks and I will let you know as soon as I know something.


----------

